
“I'm a female chef.  how my restaurant dealt with harassment from customers.” - fanf2
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/how-my-restaurant-successfully-dealt-with-harassment-from-customers/2018/03/29/3d9d00b8-221a-11e8-badd-7c9f29a55815_story.html
======
f_allwein
Sounds like a really useful way to deal with harassment. Hope this gains some
traction here.

